# MadMax pressure tester (another score from the MadMax lab)



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

For those of you that that have been following my TT heartaches, you know I (like most of you) have been battling an uphill nightmare dealing with boost leaks. I have built a bunch of testers. Using all sorts of hardware. From Home Depot to the home pantry, I've tried just about everything. On this last run in with boost leaks, I was kinda getting tired of banging my head. Madmax199 was cool enough to help me diagnose. Since he had lent me his home made tester to use back when he hooked me up with my DV, I asked him to build me a tester rather than me borrowing his again. Well, I couldn't be happier with the final product. This thing has not only FAR exceeded my expectations, but it has helped me pinpoint leaks in record time. Usually, I would spend a few hours with a weak ass method for testing and not get enough volume to really hear a leak. I asked for something easy, and Max delivered. He put a nice, quality regulator on it that makes it super easy to get dialed in. I went and bought a compressor from Harbour Freight to make sure I was flowing enough air to notice. Now, I just plug in the tester to my TIP, flip the switch, and wait for the system to fill up. Not sure if Max is selling these, but if youd like for him to make you one give him a shout. Hed most likely be happy to help. Great guy to deal with:thumbup:


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

So rad! I want one, but I need a compressor first, too. AFAIK, I don't have any boost issues, either (just cooling issues ), so I have other fish to fry at the moment.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

lite1979 said:


> So rad! I want one, but I need a compressor first, too. AFAIK, I don't have any boost issues, either (just cooling issues ), so I have other fish to fry at the moment.



Lol, if you don't have any boost leaks, you haven't looked.


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm glad you find it useful!

Here is another pic of the tester before it got some well deserved grease on it (after warranty's two piece try out, I decided to go back to the original compact one piece design)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Max you need to open shop:laugh:


----------



## VroomTT (Jan 17, 2011)

Well done! My pressure tester came out like crap lol :facepalm:

Another well earned point for the MadMax... 

BTW Im stoaked for my RCA's to arrive!!! Thanks Max:beer:


----------



## daywheniwaschillin (Aug 6, 2007)

Whats the ID of the TIP? Gunna make one of these this weekend :thumbup:


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

Would that work on a stock TIP?

Seems pretty easy to make and a great concept.


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

madmax199 said:


> I'm glad you find it useful!
> 
> Here is another pic of the tester before it got some well deserved grease on it (after warranty's two piece try out, I decided to go back to the original compact one piece design)
> 
> ...


max is this the one your gonna send me?!?!? that looks top noch i must say, i cant wait till i get mine and test for leaks.. after my last 3 testers that i have tryed to make they seem to be good for one time use! i cant wait to have a tester that i can get out of the tool box and use when ever i need to! :thumbup:


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

20psi now said:


> max is this the one your gonna send me?!?!? that looks top noch i must say, i cant wait till i get mine and test for leaks.. after my last 3 testers that i have tryed to make they seem to be good for one time use! i cant wait to have a tester that i can get out of the tool box and use when ever i need to! :thumbup:


Yes, that's the one you're getting. I will probably ship it tomorrow or Monday the latest :thumbup:


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

madmax199 said:


> Yes, that's the one you're getting. I will probably ship it tomorrow or Monday the latest :thumbup:


:beer: thanks max!


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

What else do u make Max I need caliper brackets for my boxer calipers for the rear with a ebrake setup


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

got mine today! i must say it looks like its gonna work like a charm! :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Every time I see one of max's threads get bumped I shed a tear


----------



## deltaP (Jul 26, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> Every time I see one of max's threads get bumped I shed a tear


:banghead::banghead::beer::beer:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

I hate that he's gone....So much great info came from his post. :facepalm:


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> I hate that he's gone....So much great info came from his post. :facepalm:


why is he gone?


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> why is he gone?


banned because people are HATEEEEER'S


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

20psi now said:


> banned because people are HATEEEEER'S


but why? was it because of the whole "advertisement" shinanigans?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

20psi now said:


> banned because people are *Cry-babies at Gruvenparts*


There, fixed. If the truth matters.:wave:


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

Let's get real for a second here though. Gruven and other sponsors pay so that this forum even exists. Max made a production run of a directly competing product, and used this forum (not even the classifieds!) to promote its sale. Heck, he posted a picture of whole bunch of the control arms he made and wanted to sell! And the rules are crystal clear for non-advertisers:

"Selling of individual items or vehicle is permissible by a private owner in our Classifieds forums, however selling multiple items of the same product is considered a commercial post and will be removed at the discretion of the moderators and/or staff."

He had a couple threads blackholed first, but just couldn't take the hint. He got himself banned. I may not buy Gruven stuff, but I certainly don't blame them for complaining when he used a forum they pay to keep running in order to try to sell a competing product.


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

ttwsm said:


> Let's get real for a second here though. Gruven and other sponsors pay so that this forum even exists. Max made a production run of a directly competing product, and used this forum (not even the classifieds!) to promote its sale. Heck, he posted a picture of whole bunch of the control arms he made and wanted to sell! And the rules are crystal clear for non-advertisers:
> 
> "Selling of individual items or vehicle is permissible by a private owner in our Classifieds forums, however selling multiple items of the same product is considered a commercial post and will be removed at the discretion of the moderators and/or staff."
> 
> He had a couple threads blackholed first, but just couldn't take the hint. He got himself banned. I may not buy Gruven stuff, but I certainly don't blame them for complaining when he used a forum they pay to keep running in order to try to sell a competing product.


A picture with four arms is not "a bunch of arms he made and wanted to sell", especially since our cars have four arms; those easily could have been the ones he built for his own car. Haven directly spoken to Max, as others have your, post is douschy! I think everyone that has spoken or dealt with Max knows the truth behind it all, but for the haters including yourself should keep your mouths shut with your lack of knowledge.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I think we should get back on topic before this is black holed


----------



## deltaP (Jul 26, 2011)

:wave:


warranty225cpe said:


> There, fixed. If the truth matters.:wave:


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> I think we should get back on topic before this is black holed


Sounds good. What if one does not have easy access to shop air, what would be a good solution to pressure test? is the only option spraying vacuum line at idle? I am all stock there there ****load of lines every where!!!


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

Someone send me their MAXPressure tester (Yes - I just named it  )so I can use it... 

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

You know all those parts aren't so hard to find and put together for the pressure tester.. Why not just go to home depot?


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> You know all those parts aren't so hard to find and put together for the pressure tester.. Why not just go to home depot?


I know... I was being super lazy. Planning to go this weekend. I recently purchased a compressor for some small home projects. I'm also waiting for all my packages to arrive to fix some known issues. 

Arrived Yesterday









Due today









Arriving Tuesday









I'm going to do a modified N249 Bypass and replace all the PCV components, adding upgrades where I can. Also replacing the remaining portions of vac lines that I haven't finished yet. 

The tester will come in handy.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> You know all those parts aren't so hard to find and put together for the pressure tester.. Why not just go to home depot?


I'm sure you could. But the issue with my prior attempts was making/finding the right diameter adapter to fit the 225 TIP. Max takes his down on a lathe or sander so the fit is good and tight. Also with the nice regulator that he put on mine, it's very easy to get dialed in. I'm all for a DIY, but I asked Max to build me one because I wasn't happy with the end results I was having.


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

warranty225cpe said:


> I'm sure you could. But the issue with my prior attempts was making/finding the right diameter adapter to fit the 225 TIP. Max takes his down on a lathe or sander so the fit is good and tight. Also with the nice regulator that he put on mine, it's very easy to get dialed in. I'm all for a DIY, but I asked Max to build me one because I wasn't happy with the end results I was having.


Well - I don't know what he charged. I'm assuming it was well worth it, but he's "banned' now and I really need to get my issues fixed. The gauge/regulator can be found along with air compressor fittings at Harbor Freight. The PVC portion shouldn't be too hard to measure up. I still have a stock TIP. 

I need this sooner than later. Sounds like His products were well thought out and well made :thumbup:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

ILLA NOIZ said:


> Well - I don't know what he charged. I'm assuming it was well worth it, but he's "banned' now and I really need to get my issues fixed. The gauge/regulator can be found along with air compressor fittings at Harbor Freight. The PVC portion shouldn't be too hard to measure up. I still have a stock TIP.
> 
> I need this sooner than later. Sounds like His products were well thought out and well made :thumbup:


Max is a great guy, every one loves him, but tester is hardly original===> 6+ yrs ago in the shack:

http://public.fotki.com/ttschwing/gadgetts_and_stuff/turbo_system_pressu/


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

TTC2k5 said:


> Max is a great guy, every one loves him, but tester is hardly original===> 6+ yrs ago in the shack:
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/ttschwing/gadgetts_and_stuff/turbo_system_pressu/


i could have gone out and made my own, no one ever sad anything about it being original.. it just ez'er for me to have him make it because the odd ball size tip the 225 has! im done d!cking around with making something 4 times over and it never working but 1 time! :laugh: max it a great guy and i have to give the guy props for what he dose as for the tester well i never have to think about (ahh can i use this, or that) :beer:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

TTC2k5 said:


> Max is a great guy, every one loves him, but tester is hardly original===> 6+ yrs ago in the shack


Honestly, I'll never do anyone business with "the shack". The guy needs some lessons in social graces/manners. If being talked down to is a part of "the shacks" program, ill go somewhere else. It looks like some people with extra mechanical aptitude missed out on social skills. Too bad, the guy is pretty smart.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

My issue wasn't with who you shop with. everyone buys/returns to buy where they get good service and you should give you business to whomever you choose. My issue is giving credit to where credit is due. 

Everyone and their mother jumped into the kid's $hit because he was going to copy charlie's shiftgate, but no one seems to have issues with copying a shack design/product. Why do you think that is?

IMO, at a minimum, if someone copies another guys product the least he should do is give the original guy a shout out, not let the world think it was his original design. But then again maybe I'm just old fashioned.


cheers


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> I'm sure you could. But the issue with my prior attempts was making/finding the right diameter adapter to fit the 225 TIP. Max takes his down on a lathe or sander so the fit is good and tight. Also with the nice regulator that he put on mine, it's very easy to get dialed in. I'm all for a DIY, but I asked Max to build me one because I wasn't happy with the end results I was having.


:thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I don't think it has anything to do with being old fashioned. it's not like mod shack invented the wheel. The only reason I gave it Max's name is because he made it. Nothing more, nothing less. People can read into it as much as they want. I myself don't have the energy to give a s h i t.


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> I don't think it has anything to do with being old fashioned. it's not like mod shack invented the wheel. The only reason I gave it Max's name is because he made it. Nothing more, nothing less. People can read into it as much as they want. I myself don't have the energy to give a s h i t.


I conquer!!! I would give anything max makes/ comes up with his name! He is a smart guy and every one should look up to him when it comes to mods/aftermarket/oem/ect. I have to say he know more then most people on this fourm.


----------



## SB_GLI (Oct 17, 2005)

Not to beat a dead horse but I figured I'd throw you all a bone with one simple picture:










The use of a regulator is a little redundant since most compressors (at least mine, a cheap menards one) have a regulator built-in.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

SB_GLI said:


> Not to beat a dead horse but I figured I'd throw you all a bone with one simple picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I've made a few of those. I usually end up smashing those things. My biggest problem was always finding the right size for the 225 TIP.


----------



## cphillips (Dec 2, 2010)

FWIW, for all you TT180 and MKIV guys - Max is currently in the process of making one for me that fits the 180 TIP (2.5" ID) :thumbup:


----------



## The_RoadWarrior (Nov 21, 2011)

cphillips said:


> FWIW, for all you TT180 and MKIV guys - Max is currently in the process of making one for me that fits the 180 TIP (2.5" ID) :thumbup:


And have to mention that the one he has circulating around and the one he's about to make aren't even for sale but testers that he loans free of charge to many people in the community :screwy:.

To even think that someone like him would be copying something that Modshack "created" is beyond me. These thing have been made for as long as we've had turbo cars in this country.
And to be real, I haven't seen him personally give anything he made his name and most of the time he gives DIY information to everyone interested. This forum is really better off without him :screwy:.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

The_RoadWarrior said:


> And have to mention that the one he has circulating around and the one he's about to make aren't even for sale but testers that he loans free of charge to many people in the community :screwy:.
> 
> To even think that someone like him would be copying something that Modshack "created" is beyond me. These thing have been made for as long as we've had turbo cars in this country.
> And to be real, I haven't seen him personally give anything he made his name and most of the time he gives DIY information to everyone interested. This forum is really better off without him :screwy:.


"Creating" is making a can or PCV cap with an air inlet and a regulator in it? And Max "copied" it? You guys take the Modshack BS way too seriously. And the forum is definitely NOT better off without Max.


----------



## The_RoadWarrior (Nov 21, 2011)

20v master said:


> "Creating" is making a can or PCV cap with an air inlet and a regulator in it? And Max "copied" it? You guys take the Modshack BS way too seriously. And the forum is definitely NOT better off without Max.


Maybe the sarcasm in my post wasn't fully detected  !


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Lol, put a smiley in there or something next time.


----------



## cphillips (Dec 2, 2010)

20v master said:


> Lol, put a smiley in there or something next time.


You mean, like, oh I don't know, a head-scratching smiley? Maybe even two? :laugh:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

20v master said:


> "Creating" is making a can or PCV cap with an air inlet and a regulator in it? And Max "copied" it? You guys take the Modshack BS way too seriously. And the forum is definitely NOT better off without Max.


Couldn't agree more. But more importantly WHO CARES? I called it what I called it because of who made it. I guess if people want to read more into that, go for it. I'm not gonna waste the energy.


----------



## VroomTT (Jan 17, 2011)

Wow guys... this is really pointless:facepalm:

They are all pressure testers... hundreds of different ones have been made. I myself have made 3, and all of them were based on designs I saw on different forums. 

I you have one that works well, share it with the community so we can all benefit. Quit b1tch1ng about who made it first:screwy:

End of storyeace:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

X2


----------



## SB_GLI (Oct 17, 2005)

The_RoadWarrior said:


> Maybe the sarcasm in my post wasn't fully detected  !


You sure know alot about this madmax guy, being such a noob and all.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

har har har:laugh:


----------



## Arnolds64 (Nov 13, 2009)

*I used it on a loan.*

Max sent that to me when I bought his DV and thought I had a problem. I found it with his. 

Now waiting for my Mad Max Adjustable Lower Control Arms. Been awhile? Maxxy get those to me!


----------



## The_RoadWarrior (Nov 21, 2011)

Arnolds64 said:


> Max sent that to me when I bought his DV and thought I had a problem. I found it with his.
> 
> Now waiting for my Mad Max Adjustable Lower Control Arms. Been awhile? Maxxy get those to me!


He's got you covered, check your PM


----------

